# Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“



## richard (12. Juni 2006)

So jetzt muss ich meinem Ärger Platz machen. Habe gestern 2 Stunden fürs Fischen Zeit gehabt. Also raus an die Donau, eine Karpfenrute auf Frohlic, mit der anderen feedern. Kaum ist die Frohlicrute draußen, da saust ein Sportboot in den Altarm rein – ich noch schnellen Griff zum Messer – Rolle kreischt (Gott sei Dank Freilauf) – und Schnur kappen. Ärger/Wut: Aber erneuter Anlauf: Neue Montage – Sonne ziemlich heiß und raus. Und das nächste Boot – verdammt schnell – ich versuche noch einzuholen – Messer war noch immer in der Hosentasche – Noch schneller kurbeln – und:
es ist sich nicht ausgegangen – kappen. 
Danach keine Lust mehr auf Fischen gehabt – An der Donau spazieren gegangen und ruhigere Plätze ausgekundschaftet. 

So und Ende
Ritschie


----------



## Lionhead (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*



			
				richard schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt muss ich meinem Ärger Platz machen. Habe gestern 2 Stunden fürs Fischen Zeit gehabt. Also raus an die Donau, eine Karpfenrute auf Frohlic, mit der anderen feedern. Kaum ist die Frohlicrute draußen, da saust ein Sportboot in den Altarm rein – ich noch schnellen Griff zum Messer – Rolle kreischt (Gott sei Dank Freilauf) – und Schnur kappen. Ärger/Wut: Aber erneuter Anlauf: Neue Montage – Sonne ziemlich heiß und raus. Und das nächste Boot – verdammt schnell – ich versuche noch einzuholen – Messer war noch immer in der Hosentasche – Noch schneller kurbeln – und:
> es ist sich nicht ausgegangen – kappen.
> Danach keine Lust mehr auf Fischen gehabt – An der Donau spazieren gegangen und ruhigere Plätze ausgekundschaftet.
> 
> ...


 
Solche Tage gibt es.

Am Sonnabend auf der Ostsee, kilometerweit Platz.
Ich schleppe mit meinem Wobbler auf Dorsch.

Da muß doch unbedingt ein Kleinbootfahrer 20m hinter mir mein Fahrwasser kreuzen. Der Drill war dann ziemlcih spektakulär, weil das andere Boot sich dumm stellte und auf mein Gezeter mit freundlichem Winken antwortete.
War wohl ein bißchen viel Sonne....

Schlußendlich blieb nur der Griff zum Messer und ich war 50 m Fireline und meinen Wobbler los.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

Also Jungs, da muß eindeutig stärkeres Gerät ran! :g :m


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

Jo mit vernünftigem big game Gerät müsst man son Boot eigentlich Drillen können bis dem der Sprit ausgeht  ^^


----------



## boehseronkel_lars (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

Das Problem hatte ich letzte woche im Hamburger Hafen auch (Rüschkanal)
2x.Beim ersten mal war die rute gleich im wasser (was bei ebbe ziemlich ärgerlich ist,wenn die rute auf einmal 5 m unter einem schwimmt :r  ). Beim 2.mal konnte ich die leine rechtzeitig kappen.manchen sportbootfahrern ist das wort "Rücksicht" halt leider nicht bekannt.#d


----------



## perch (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

tach auch,
hatte auch mal das vergnügen mit so ner pappnase.
als er nach dem 5 mal drehen (ein paar meter vor meinen ruten) ne 
ladung maden aus der futterschleuder in seinem nobelbötchen hatte|supergri
ist er tobenderweise abgehauen.

man sollte schon die augen aufhalten wenn man auf dem wasser unterwegs ist.


----------



## aal-andy (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*



			
				richard schrieb:
			
		

> da saust ein Sportboot in den Altarm rein


 
das ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich, aber als angler und gleichzeitiger sportbootfahrer muss ich dir sagen, dass man uns beim bootsführerschein nahe gelegt hat, möglichst im uferbereich zu fahren. und einige karpfenangler sind ja dafür bekannt, für ihre köder mal eben 100 meter und mehr zu beanspruchen und dementsprechend weit rauszuschmeissen, da können solche "hänger" schonmal vorkommen. auch ich hab schon dem ein oder anderen kollegen die spule leer gezogen. that´s life :m


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*



			
				boehseronkel_lars schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem hatte ich letzte woche im Hamburger Hafen auch (Rüschkanal)
> 2x.Beim ersten mal war die rute gleich im wasser (was bei ebbe ziemlich ärgerlich ist,wenn die rute auf einmal 5 m unter einem schwimmt :r  ). Beim 2.mal konnte ich die leine rechtzeitig kappen.manchen sportbootfahrern ist das wort "Rücksicht" halt leider nicht bekannt.#d



Was erwartest du denn an der Ausfahrt von einem Sportboothafen ?!?!


----------



## Heiko112 (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

Ich bin auch angler und mobofahrer, und kann das auch aus 2 seiten sehen. Als Mobo fahrer kann ich mich immer nur wundern wenn angler ( nicht selten auch noch in tarnklamotten am ufer) sitzen direkt neben einer wasserskistrecke. Da kann ich mir nur am kopp packen. Und ansonsten sieht man angler auch eher zu spät als noch rechtzeitig. Hab erst einmal nen kollegen die spule leergemacht. Und schimpft nicht so viel über eure verlorene schnur, beim Motor kann es schnell um ein zig faches teurer werden. Habe in Dänemark gesehen wie ein getriebe aussehen kann wenn da ordentlich monofile drin geschmorkelt hat. Ob der Bootsfahrer das retten konnte weiss ich nicht.

Und wenn ich da Angel wo starker Bootsverkehr ist, MUSS ich damit rechnen das mal son Schnurschwimmer kommt. Oder sehr nah am Ufer angeln, und das macht keiner weil da fängt man ja weniger. 

Also nicht immer so viel schimpfen .
#6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

hatte ich auch ...
allerdings am 19.02. diesen jahres bei -4 grad lufttemperatur.
ein sportboot "ballerte" ca 2m von den stegen entfernt stromaufwärts.
nachdem wir ihn hörten aber nicht sahen (18.00 uhr/stockdunkel)
machte ich meine kopflampe an...
erschreckt zog er ein paar meter weiter richtung fahrrinne.
allerdings genau durch die schnüre meines kumpels.
fazit: dreibein, 2 ruten icl rollen und dem eimer mit den sachen wie messer,totschläger ect weg.
keine 10 secunden später machte meine erste rute "den diener" und sofort die zweite auch.
als dann mein dreibein kippte und richtung wasser rutschte, sprang ich auf dem vereisten steg richtung letzter rute.
erwischte sie auch, allerdings zog das boot ein wenig stärker als ich uns so rutschte ich (17ér fireline!!!) richtung ostsee und dann kopfüber (in termoklamotten und "zwiebelprinziep") in das eiskalte wasser...
allein hätte mein kumpel mich nichtmehr rausbekommen, aufgrung der hilferufen kam dann ein junges päärchen und die packten mit an.
Tja, anzeigen laufen noch.
Staatsanwaltschaft hat KEIN öffedliches Intrese gesehen und jetzt muß ich alles allein mit meinem anwalt über privatverhandlungen regeln...

KOTZ

naja, wenigstens wurde mein arsch gerettet...

ist aber nicht wirklich lustig...

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## ruhrangler (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

ich hab gestern auffem campingplatz ne grundrute mit nem bissmelder 10 meter von meiner hängematte entfernt platziert,
nach nem guten essen vom grill folgte ein schläfchen in der matte .
irgendwann ein durchgehender ton meines melders, raus aus der matte , augen auf-voll in die sonne, rute aussem ständer anschlag und ......leben drin...
schlaftrunken und blind von der sonne hab ich angefangen das "schwein" zu drillen.
das 10 meter vor mir 2 schleppfischer mit nem boot stehen hab ich nicht gesehen.

muahhhh schallendes gelächter, die herren im boot haben schon meinem abgang aus der matte zugesehen........bis ich mal gecheckt habe das ich nen boot gefangen hab, mann mann mann die rute krumm bis hinten rüber und pullen............lol.
die moral von der geschicht, beim fische fangen schlafe nicht.

LG aus dem pott


----------



## Mefotom (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

Hallo an Alle,

ich verkaufe günstig Torpedo´s:  

Grüsse Thomas

P.S. Dasselbe Problem haben wir beim Angeln an der Saar mit dem dortigen Ruderverein, die nehmen keine Rücksicht.

Die reagieren noch nicht mal auf lautes Rufen, ist schon saumäßig ärgerlich.


----------



## boehseronkel_lars (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Was erwartest du denn an der Ausfahrt von einem Sportboothafen ?!?!




ist mir da aber noch nie passiert, bisher bin ich mit den bootfahrern immer gut ausgekommen.


----------



## Watangler (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

Moin MoinIhr habt doch alle eine Madenschleuder.


----------



## Der-Hechter (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*



			
				Watangler schrieb:
			
		

> Moin MoinIhr habt doch alle eine Madenschleuder.



goile idee muss testen:m


----------



## Lachsy (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

Wenn ihr meint das es leicht ist angler am ufer auszumachen da irrt ihr gewaltig.
Schon mal versucht?  Meist zwischen hecken sitzend, dann noch in tarnanzügen soll man sie als bootfahrer erkennen. oft ist das nochnichtmal möglich. Du siehst auf einmal nur ne Rutenspitzen die aus einem Gebüsch hervorschaut. Die sollste vieleicht schon auf 50 m erkennen? Das klappt nicht 

Nicht immer die bösen Bootsfahrer, die angelnden achten schon immer drauf euch nicht die schnüre abzufahren.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## bennie (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

Bei solchen Problemen einfach Backlead-Bleie auf die Schnur ....


----------



## richard (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

Big-Game ist für die Donau etwas ambitioniert. Da gefällt mir die Futterschleuder schon besser: Mit bestens nach Käse stinkendem Barbenfutter. 
Gesessen bin ich auf einer Schotterbank (also nicht im Busch) und bei 25 Grad Hitze bestimmt in keinem Tarnanzug. Mit 1,87 Meter Größe auch nicht besonders leicht zu übersehen. 
Es hat aber auch einen anderen Mobo-Fahrer gegeben, der seinen speed gedrosselt hat und sogar angefragt hat, ob sich das mit den Schnüren auch ausgeht. Mit dem wars auch kein Problem. War ein lieber Zeitgenosse. Der hat ganz richtig kombiniert. Angler = Schnur = abklären = kein Stress. Vielleicht hat er aber schon mal die Monofile im Getriebe gehabt. 
Aber für die Zukunft: Futterschleuder mit einer strengen Käsenote.


----------



## Heiko112 (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

Also aus voller Fahrt halt ich nicht an und schau ob das mit den schnüren passt. Soll jetzt jeder Mobo fahrer bei jeden angler fragen ob das passt. Am besten noch die Berufsschifffahrer auch. Kannst ja mal mitfahren und dann schauen wir mal ob du noch nach anglern ausschau halten kannst. Ihr angelt in Schifffahrtsstrassen, nicht vergessen. 

Natürlich ist nicht überall das ballern erlaubt, und man nimmt ja auch rücksicht aber es geht nicht immer. Genau so gibt es Vollidioten die an Bootsliegeplätzen mit vollgas dranvorbeischrettern. An die zig Boote die da dan an Die Fender hämmern und auch mal dran vorbei denkt keiner.

Also nicht immer nur meckern jungs.

Genauso wie schon geschrieben stand, das ein ganzes boot im dunkeln übersehen wurde, wie soll den dann wohl der Bootsführer die Angler sehen da ja nun keine Beleuchtung führen. Und Nachts wenn es stockdunkel ist mit vollgas zu ballern ist eh so eine sache. Erstmal macht es wohl nur ein Bruchteil und der hat nicht umsonst "zurück in die Fahrrinne" gezogen der soll sich wohl erschrocken haben wie nah das Ufer schon ist. Der hatte weniger angst um sein Getriebe sondern mehr um sein ganzes Boot.:m


----------



## Nordangler (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

Wer hat nicht schon so etwas erlebt. Bei mir war es letztes Jahr auf der Ostsee so. Bin am schleppen mit 4 Ruten. Klare Sicht, blauer Himmel. Dann kommt ein Bötchen mit 75 PS Motor und zieht 20 Meter hinter mir vorbei. Auf unsere Ruten zog gleichzeitig unsere Schnur ab. War schon ein tolles Geräusch, wenn die Bremse so knarrt.
Wir dann am bölken wie die Blöden. Was macht dann der Knabe?. Dreht bei und fängt uns an auf das Übelste zu beleidigen. Dann ist er abgezogen als ich beigesteuert hatte und auf dem Weg zu ihm war.
Hätte ich den Idioten zu packen gekriegt, hätte ich wahrscheinlich einen neuen Schleppköder gehabt in Menschenform. Leider gibt es keine weißen Haie hier.

Sven


----------



## bölck (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

moin ,  madenschleuder?? , was währe den wenn der bootsbesitzer , zurückschießt ?? . ärgerlich ja , gewalt ??  mfg


----------



## richard (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

Nur keinen Stress: 
1.) Einfahrt zum Altarm ist nicht mehr die Schifffahrtsstraße. Diese ist 100 Meter weiter draußen (dass die Bojen diese Straße markieren habe ich schon mitbekommen).
2.) Die Mobofahrer waren bestimmt keine Berufsschifffahrer. 
3.) Ich verstehe schon, dass ein Mobofahrer einen Angler übersieht/übersehen kann. Wenn Du meine Beiträge liest, wirst Du feststellen, dass ich meine Verärgerung über die Folgen konstatiert habe und nicht die Mobofahrer vorverurteilt habe.

Wie ich schon an Anfang geschrieben habe. Ich bin spazieren gegangen und habe neue Plätze ausgekundschaftet, damit es beim nächsten Mal stressfreier abläuft.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

Mich hat letztes Wochenende ein nächtlicher Bootfahrer drei Funkbissanzeiger gekostet, die dann mitsammt Dreibein und Ruten im Wasser lagen...
Also die Funkbissanzeiger sind vieleicht Regendicht, aber Wasserdicht sind die nicht....#q 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## richard (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*



			
				bölck schrieb:
			
		

> moin ,  madenschleuder?? , was währe den wenn der bootsbesitzer , zurückschießt ?? . ärgerlich ja , gewalt ??  mfg



Nein keine Sorge, wir werden schon nicht gewalttätig. Dafür gibt es schon irgendeinen „österreichischen“ konzilianten Weg. Ich schätze mal, dass der Big-Game Vorschlag auch eine eher humoristische Note trug.


----------



## Heiko112 (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*



			
				richard schrieb:
			
		

> Nur keinen Stress:
> 1.) Einfahrt zum Altarm ist nicht mehr die Schifffahrtsstraße. Diese ist 100 Meter weiter draußen (dass die Bojen diese Straße markieren habe ich schon mitbekommen).
> 2.) Die Mobofahrer waren bestimmt keine Berufsschifffahrer.
> 3.) Ich verstehe schon, dass ein Mobofahrer einen Angler übersieht/übersehen kann. Wenn Du meine Beiträge liest, wirst Du feststellen, dass ich meine Verärgerung über die Folgen konstatiert habe und nicht die Mobofahrer vorverurteilt habe.
> ...



1.) Wenn einfahrt nicht Verboten gehört auch das zum Schifffahrtsgebiet, die Bojen geben nur den "sicheren" Weg wieder.

2.) Habe ich nicht behauptet das die Mobo fahrer bei dir Berufsschiffahrer sind. Wenn du meine Beiträge lesen würden hättest du das auch mitbekommen das ich die Berufsschiffahrer nur dazu gezogen habe.

3.)Ich glaube dir das du nicht die Mobo vorverurteilst, nur ich habe schon zuoft am Wasser erlebt wie sich Angler über Mobofahrer aufregen die gerade 100 Meter schnur abgeben mussten. Und das einzige was man vom Wasser aus sehen konnte waren 3 Rutenspitzen und die fallen bei guter fahrt wirklich nicht auf.

Und wundern darf man sich natürlich, wenn mal wieder die Spule leer ist, aber ärgern und wüten werden halte ich für falsch. Das ist wie wenn man in Polen sein laufendes Auto abstellt die Tür auflässt nach 2 stunden wieder kommt und sich ärgert das es weg ist. :m:m

Wobei das auch nicht richtig ist das da der Angler nachgeben muss. Zumal man auf den wenigsten Wasserstrassen oder Wassergebieten den hebel auf den Tisch legen darf.

Im härtefall also wirklich die schleuder.#6


----------



## richard (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

Servus Heiko112

Wennst jetzt in Wien wärst, würden wir zum Heurigen gehen, ein paar Achterl (Wein) trinken und übers Fischen plaudern. Aber hast schon recht: Die Einfahrt ist (glaube ich zumindest) für die Bootsfahrer frei, wie auch immer...

Also Petri für 2006 und dicke Fänge (Fische)


----------



## bölck (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

nabend , ich muß heiko recht geben , sie ist frei . sportbootführerschein ist nicht gleich berufsschiffart . es gibt dinge die wir dürfen , aber die anderen nicht , und umgekehrt . und trotsdem würde ich mich , für ein fehler , den ich begangen habe mich entschuldigen , ich bin am donnerstag wieder in holland , bin mal gespant , was da so alles passiert . ich bin gerne bereit , mal einen  " uferangler " mit auf "s boot mitzunehmen , damit mann mal eine vorstellung davon bekommt , wo drauf mann alles achten muß , beim boot fahren . :m


----------



## Lionhead (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

Es passiert ja zum Glück selten genug, daß einem ein Boot die Schnur abreißt, aber wenn ist es halt sehr ärgerlich .
Und zum Thema habe ich nicht gesehen fällt mir noch mein besuch zu Ostern in Stralsund ein.
Geschätzte 500 Angler angeln im Hafenbecken.
Zwei Segelboote (wahrscheinlich Mietboote) kommen aus dem Segelhafen und beschließen offensichtlich im hafenbecken noch ein wenig zu üben, bevor es aufs weite Meer hinaus geht.
Ein Boot schaffte es mit einer scharfen Wende 10 m paralell zur Kaimauer an uns (ca. 50 Angler ) vorbeizufahren. Ergebnis waren mindestens 20 abgerissene Montage und Dutzende fluchende Angler und ein uneinsichtiger Skipper der uns zurief (mit Dialekt) "Ja dürft ihr hier denn überhaupt angeln? "

Das war etwas dumm gelaufen.

Ansonsten passiert so etwas im Stralsunder Hafen nämlich nicht.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## HD4ever (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

ja manchmal isses schon mächtig eng auf dem Wasser .... |uhoh:
letzten Sonntag ist mir irgendwie bei dem schönen Wetter auch die Lust aufs Angeln vergangen .....
mit dem Boot wollte ich eigendlich mal gucken was die Hechte so machen ...
aber mich zog es auf das Wasser genau wie auch die anderen 7234 Boote ... |rolleyes war mir dann defenitiv zu voll .....
auf nem Sonntag nachmittag werd ich mir das in Zukunft besser verkneifen ... :m


----------



## Heiko112 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

Moin
Normalerweise geht es auf dem Wasser schon recht geordnet zu, nur man hat immer idioten die auch bei einer geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung wasserski fahren.

Und diese Kollege sind auch die, die durch unsere Schnüre fetzen.

Da kann man nichts machen.

mfg
Heiko


----------



## sundfisher (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

Hab mal vor Helsingør den Sundbus "Mille" gefangen und kurz gedrillt, war aber meine Schuld, hab vergessen die zweite Rute aus der Rinne zu holen bevor der Bus kam. In DK sind es oft die Segler die meinen ein Sportboot / Fischerboot müsste auch ausweichen wenn es vor Anker liegt oder nur ohne Motor treibt, hier kommt es manchmal auch zu Begegnungen der Dritten Art. Friedliches Miteinander ist der grösste Wunsch der Menschheit aber auch der am schwersten zu erfüllende.

Heute geht es auf den Sund 28 Grad, fast kein Wind und Hell bis 23:00 ma sehen was geht.


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

Was hilft denn das Theater?
Nur gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme kann dabei helfen. Ich bin langjähriger Bootsangler und befahre auch noch hin und wieder ein Binnenrevier. Es wird immer wieder zu diesen Problemen kommen. Aber es gibt auch Dinge, über die man einmal nachdenken sollte:

1. Ein schiffbares Gewässer ist kein Angelteich. Die Angelei wird dort in der Regel geduldet und muß sich den Gegebenheiten anpassen. Das steht auch so in den meisten Angelerlaubnissen.
2. Ein Hafen ist kein Zanderpuff - es ist ein Hafen. Wenn man es schafft, dort zu angeln ohne die Schiffahrt zu stören, ist das o.k. Wenn das nicht der Fall sein sollte, wird es Regelungen zum Nachteil der Angler geben.
3. Eine Steganlage ist nicht erbaut, damit das Dreibein optimal stehen kann und man noch ein Angelsofa aufbauen kann. Jeder Angler sollte sich freuen, wenn er noch Zutritt zu Steganlagen hat und sich entsprechend benehmen.
4. Das es auch A....löcher bei den Bootsfahrern gibt, ist unbestritten. Es gibt diese aber auch unter Anglern.
5. In beruhigten Bereichen oder in Zonen mit Verbot der Einfahrt geht die Angelei sicher vor und man sollte es auch durchsetzen. Madenschleudern und Bleiwerfen zeugt eigentlich auch nur davon, das da jemand eine Kopfgrippe hat.
Also: Vertragt Euch!


----------



## Watangler (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

Moin MoinHabe die Antworten mit Interesse gelesen,u.es ist einigen Anglern mit Booten schon passiert.So etwas gibt es überall ob beim Radfahren Autofahren u. u. u.Nur als Bootfahrer u.erst recht als Bootsangler weiß man doch, ehe der Angler die Madenschleuder geladen oder ein Blei werfen kann ist das Boot schon lange über alle Wellen.Also den Satz mit der Kopfgrippe war daneben.Gehe davon aus das einigen Menschen der Humor fehlt.Ich habe ihn noch Gruß Watangler


----------



## fib-altenberg (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Was hilft denn das Theater?
> Nur gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme kann dabei helfen. Ich bin langjähriger Bootsangler und befahre auch noch hin und wieder ein Binnenrevier. Es wird immer wieder zu diesen Problemen kommen. Aber es gibt auch Dinge, über die man einmal nachdenken sollte:
> 
> 1. Ein schiffbares Gewässer ist kein Angelteich. Die Angelei wird dort in der Regel geduldet und muß sich den Gegebenheiten anpassen. Das steht auch so in den meisten Angelerlaubnissen.
> ...


 
jhhggut


----------



## fib-altenberg (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

Sorry mir ist beim Posting vorher ein Fehler unterlaufen.

@Dolfi

Ganz so sehe ich das nicht, dass die Angler laut deinen ersten drei Punkten froh sein müssen, von den Motorbootfahrern geduldet zu werden. Denn diverse Hafenanlagen und Stege sind sicher nicht für manche halbstarke Motorbootbesitzer errichtet worden, sondern für gewerbliche oder industrielle Nutzung.

Ich denke Angeln ist eine Leidenschaft ebenso wie Mobo-fahren, also sollte jeder auf den anderen rücksicht nehmen so weit es in seiner Macht steht.


----------



## NilsS (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*



			
				fib-altenberg schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke Angeln ist eine Leidenschaft ebenso wie Mobo-fahren, also sollte jeder auf den anderen rücksicht nehmen so weit es in seiner Macht steht.


 
Ja. Genau wie Lachsy schon schrieb, angelnde Mobo-Fahrer nehmen in der Regel eh schon mehr Rücksicht, wenn sie andere Angler sehen, als solche Fahrer, die halt einfach nur fahren und mit dem Angeln nichts am Hut haben.

Mir fällt bei diesem Thread allerdings eine Gegebenheit ein, die sich an der Sliprampe in Bornheim-Hersel, Rhein-Kilometer 640 oder so, am etablieren ist.
Neulich wollte ich ausslippen was allerdings nur schwer möglich war, weil ca 6 Angelkollegen links und rechts der Rampe ihre Ruten ausgeworfen haben und die Köder kreuz und quer lagen, sodaß man sich durchschlängeln hätte müssen, um zur Rampe zu kommen. Das ganze spielte sich auf einer breite von ca 15 Metern ab und sie sassen echt wie die Heringe dort. Die Rampe liegt in einem Werth und es geht zudem eine gute Strömung durch, was die Manöver an der Rampe nicht grade vereinfacht. Ich mein, ich mag ja die Herausforderung, aber ein bischen mehr Hirn hätte ich schon erwartet von den ansitzenden Leuten.

Nachdem sich die Slipper-Warteschlange etwas verlängert hatte packten die ersten Angler dann auch ein und verschwanden......... wurds denen etwa zu unruuuhig ??? :g 

.


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

fib Altenberg
Es geht nicht um halbstarke Motorbootfahrer. Es geht um ganz normale Bootsfahrer, die oft nicht einmal eine Chance haben, die Schnüre zu erkennen.
Die Bootsfahrer unter den Anglern haben hier auch nicht gleich unter der Gürtellinie gekontert (...bootsneidische Mitangler...)!
Es geht darum, dass die Nutzungen eine gewisse rechtliche Reihenfolge haben.
Das bedeutet: In einem Angelteich haben Bootsfahrer ( auch Bellyboote ) nichts zu suchen. In einem für Boote gesperrten Bereich ebenfalls nicht. Wenn aber ein Gewässer für den Bootsverkehr freigegeben ist, geht die Sicherheit des Bootsverkehrs rechtlich vor. Das bedeutet nicht, das nicht geangelt werden darf. Es bedeutet, das so geangelt werden muß, das der Bootsverkehr nicht gefährdet wird. Der Bootsverkehr kann aber durch Schnüre gefährdert werden. Was glaubst du, was z.B. im Rhein passiert, wenn sich ein Boot diese Schnüre ins Getriebe zieht, der Antrieb ausfällt und das Boot steuerlos zwischen den anderen Schiffsverkehr gerät?
Ich bin mehr Angler als Bootsfahrer. Aber da kann es kaum Kompromisse gegeben. 
Es ist aber trotztdem gut, das darüber offen diskutiert wird. Denn wenn hier von Anglern Fehler gemacht werden, kennt man die Reaktion jetzt schon: Es werden bestimmte Bereiche einfach für Angler gesperrt werden. Beispiele?
Molenanlagen auf der Ostsee zur Schiffahrt hin, Anlegestellen in Kanälen,
Seebrücken mit Schiffsverkehr. Alles Plätze, die einmal beangelt werden durften. Alle mitlerweile gesperrt, weil irgendwelche unbelehrbare Angler meinten, ihr Recht geht vor.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

Wenn das Erkennen von Anglern und gar ihren Schnüren so ein Problem ist, wieso gibt es denn dafür nicht eine Kennzeichnung, sowas wie z.B. der lange Wimpel an Kinderfahrrädern, der auch über abgestellte Autos herausragen muß? |kopfkrat 
Das wäre doch mal eine Sache: Angler hisst Fahne (mit Pfeil?) um Sportbooten die Angellei anzuzeigen. An langen Fahnenstangen sollte es ja nicht mangeln ...  
Zumindest für getarnt am Kanal angelnde eine Lösung.


----------



## Heiko112 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

Im Kanal gilt sowiw immer eine geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung, so dürften da die wenigsten probleme auftreten. Aber mal ehrlich es fahren ja nicht stündlich boote durch eure schnüre.


----------



## Dakota (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

Bin selber Bootfahrer und Angler auf der Unterweser und habe mich schon tierisch über Bootsfahrer aufgeregt die trotz gut sichtbarem Ankerball mit voll Speed in 5 Meter entfernung an uns vorbeirauschen. Letzen Samstag habe ich wieder einen Bayliner gedrillt! (leider nicht sehr lange) Dasselbe gilt aber auch für Segler. Habe manchmal den Eindruck, gerade weil Sie die Angeln sehen, kommen Sie aus Neugier noch näher ran! Wie oft ich schon die blöde Frage gehöhrt habe:"Schon was gefangen?" kann ich nicht mehr zählen! Aber auch unter Schlepperkapitänen gibt es Unterschiede! Die meisten nehmen sogar Gas weg wenn Sie uns sehen, aber einigen macht es auch Spaß, den Hebel noch mehr auf den Tisch zu legen, um zu sehen wie unser Boot richtig große Wellen wohl verträgt!!!


----------



## FroDo (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, dass die letzte Kontaktaufnahme meiner Fireline mit dem Rotor eines Bootsmotors für beide nicht gut ausgegangen ist. Ich war mehr als 100m Schnur los und der Motor hat diese auch nicht wirklich gut verkraftet - festgefahren. 


Wie so oft hilft hier nur gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme. 

Bei ganz hartnäckigen Kandidaten, die absichtlich Schnüre kreuzen und auch noch Spaß daran haben, sollte allerdings auch eine große Rolle mit alter geflochtener Schnur und offenem Freilauf ihre Wirkung nicht verfehlen...


----------



## Heiko112 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

Mit Absicht machen das wohl weniger als 5 %. Die die das machen (wenn es denn wirklich welche gibt) haben halt keine ahnung was son bisschen schnur bewirken kann.

Aber vielleicht sollten wir bootsfahrer alle auf jet antrieb umrüssten.
Dann ist die Gefahr nicht mehr ganz so hoch.


----------



## feedex (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

Da ist ja wieder eines der klassischen Sommerlochanglerthemen hochgespült...die bösen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  hacken wieder auf den #:herum!

Bevor das jemand vermutet: nein, ich bin kein Bootsbesitzer, -Fahrer, -Verkäufer oder sonst etwas in der Art. 

Aber ich habe eine Freundin, die lange Jahre gesurft hat und reichlich schlechte Erfahrungen mit Anglern gemacht hat. (tolle Vorbedigungen für mich...:q) Ihre Berichte sind vom Inhalt her vielen hier erzählten Ereignissen ähnlich, nur mit einem Unterschied: Die Angler sind dabei die bösen Jungs!
Ich habe für mich daraus die Lehre gezogen, das es auch in unseren Reihen genug schwarze Schafe gibt. 

Okay, als Jungspund habe ich auch allzu zudringlichen Seglern in meiner (damaligen) Haustalsperre ein halbes Pfund Blei vor den Bug gesetzt, um sie  dezent auf meine "Sperrzone" hinzuweisen, wenn sonst nichts half.
Falsch aus heutiger Sicht, kann ich so nicht mehr vertreten.#d

Letztlich sind wir gefragt, mit defensivem Verhalten alles Denkbare zur Vermeidung solcher "Bootsunfälle" zu tun. Sprich: Nicht gerade in der "Einflugschneise" angeln, Backleads benutzen, etc. . Die Masse der Hobbykapitäne hat - auch bei guten Willen - nicht ohne weiteres die Möglichkeit, auf uns zu reagieren. Wenn das Ufer nicht sehr licht und bewuchsarm ist, kann man uns doch kaum sehen vom Wasser aus! Ein nachvollziehbares Argument.

Die Chaoten unter den Bootlern sind mir auch ein Dorn im Auge...aber was kann man dagegen tun? Rasen heran, richten Schaden an, sind weg.
Irgendwie ist man da schon machtlos..und Idioten sterben nicht aus, weder auf dem Wasser noch an dessen Ufer.


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Was hilft denn das Theater?
> Nur gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme kann dabei helfen. Ich bin langjähriger Bootsangler und befahre auch noch hin und wieder ein Binnenrevier. Es wird immer wieder zu diesen Problemen kommen. Aber es gibt auch Dinge, über die man einmal nachdenken sollte:
> 
> 1. Ein schiffbares Gewässer ist kein Angelteich. Die Angelei wird dort in der Regel geduldet und muß sich den Gegebenheiten anpassen. Das steht auch so in den meisten Angelerlaubnissen.
> ...


Wiedermal ein   |good: von dir


----------



## Fischerforum (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

Ja die Sache mit den Booten kenn ich auch zur genüge! Naja ich würde mir in Zukunft eine Eisenkette und einen gescheiten Anker mitnehmen, die Eisenkette um einen Baum binden und wenn so ein flitzer daherkommt rein mit dem kleinen Anker in sein boot na der wird augen machen wenn unter seinem allerwertesten aufeinmal sein boot stehen bleibt!! *ggg*

Nein im ernst sicher sehr ärgerlich sowas, aber hilf dir! Solche Narren haben einfach die Freiheit bei uns im Land!


----------



## norge1001 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*

Hallo zusammen,

Vor 2 Jahren war ich auch beim Schleppangeln. Weisse Fahne oben und sowieso immer am aufpassen. Dennoch fährt ein Motorboot trotz winken und fuchteln zwischen Boot und Hund ca. 10m neben den Boot durch.
Hauptschnur 2,0, andere Schnüre 0,45

Der Probeller hat alles zusammengefangen und ist nach ca. 200m stehengeblieben.

Ich zu diesem Boot hingefahren, alles fotografiert und Nr. aufgeschrieben.

3 Schnüre kaputt, Hauptschnur kaputt, habe 100 € verlangt und auch bekommen.

Dann meine Schnüre die noch an der Schraube gehangen sind herausgezogen und abgeschnitten.

Sein Simmering war beschädigt und ein Weiterfahren nicht mehr möglich. Für mich war es das. Angeln beendet. Für ihn gings dann erst los. Abschleppen lassen, Schraube ausbauen und Motor reparieren lassen.

Jeder kann auf verschiedene Arten lernen.

Grüsse vom Bodensee
Günther


----------



## Cerfat (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Habe gestern 2 Sportboote „gefangen“*



			
				Dakota schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten nehmen sogar Gas weg wenn Sie uns sehen, aber einigen macht es auch Spaß, den Hebel noch mehr auf den Tisch zu legen, um zu sehen wie unser Boot richtig große Wellen wohl verträgt!!!



Ja, derer gibt es. Sogar das Polizeiboot hat schon langsamer gemacht nachdem sie mich gesehn haben wenn sie nicht im Einsatz waren, ist allerdings die Ausnahme.

Aber eins ist sicher. Der Großteil der hirnrissigen und stupiden Fahrer drehen dann full Speed auf und schwenken dann extra noch ein paar Meter Richtung Angler, in der Vorfreude das das Tackle bald schwimmen geht wenn die Wellen kommt.

Daher gibt es nur eine Frage ? Wo kann man eine Panzerfaust auf dem Schwarzmarkt kaufen ?

Und die Ruderer, für die sollte man ein Flakgeschütz aufbauen, die hätten die längste Zeit einen Paddelschlag gemacht.


----------

